# New New Jersey Gheenoe guy here



## Paulyfish (Sep 2, 2016)

Feeling like a fish out of water here in NJ as folks are new to this whole skiff thing, but Ive been into it since the 80's...
Just parked a brand spankin new, bone stock 2016 15-4 in my driveway and so excited to get her on the water.
Found a 1996 Johnson 9.9 short shaft to hang on her so we shall see how this works out. Still need to swap out the impeller
as the engine has been sitting under a blanket in someones garage for a few yrs.
I run a Jones Brothers LT1910 normally, so this will be for my demo boat and for backwater stuff in spring and fall.
Usually Striped Bass, Blues and more.


----------



## Cory2160 (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice Gheenoe and nice motor! I'm in NJ as well. Just ordered a Saltmarsh Heron for bass fishing and some backwater bay fishing.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

I was born in nj many years ago..lake hopatcong/Jefferson township.family moved to eastern central Florida when I was 6.nice skiff and welcome!


----------



## Cory2160 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks. I live right next to the lake. It gets a bit hectic over there!


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Have great memories of fishing the lake w my grandpa.catching perch and hanging out at the windlass with him!


----------



## Cory2160 (Apr 21, 2016)

You should see the windlass now they just redid it last September. It's really nice


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Last time I remember it was from 42 yrs ago...I'm gonna hold on to that instead!!!my gramps was a regular there with his boat docked outside.id sit w him at the bar drinking my Roy Rogers and eating cheeseburgers while he sipped his whiskey...


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

View attachment 2254
View attachment 2254
Here's a thoughtful gift my mom gave me a few yrs ago.old postcard from the windlass the way I remember it!i have been a die hard waterman ever since my grandpa started taking me fishing way back then.small world hey!enjoy your new skiff,take your kids fishing!


----------

